# TTRS Tyre options



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I've been looking at replacing the tyres on the RS and was wondering what fellow owners have been fitting to their cars. I would like to discover what you really think. 

My car is still on the original Pirelli tyres and on any dry road I've found them to be really good. The only concerns I've had have been in the wet, the Pirelli have never really been confidence inspiring in such conditions.

JUST BUY MICHELIN - it's very easy to find people praising the Michelin PS4S and I guess this is what has me questioning them a little. Are they really that great or people just echoing hype because someone important once said they are the best? 

I do have four of these currently saved in a basket, with home fitting for under £1K but I'm not yet 100% sure, the continental Sport Contact 7 seems a very interesting choice.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I have always used only the OEM P-zero R01 tires, both on the previous TTS and the current RS (I trust on the specifically developed tires), so can't give you any valuable suggestion... this said, the PS 4S are the most common choice among the UHP tires, and the just released SC7 seems very performing too.. another alternative could be the P-zero PZ4....


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

I found the Pirelli poor on cold damp mornings and took forever to get any sort of grip. I replaced all 4 with MPS4s after a blow out. Huge improvement. Turn in was so much sharper. Cold damp mornings no longer the same issue. However the Michelin are soon to be replaced on all accounts. Evo rated the new Pirelli the winner in a tyre test on a S3. Tyre reviews you tube videos put the sc7 top but that what was on rear wheel drive. He put MPS4s in second but said they do not excite. Both Bridgestone pontenza and Goodyear super sport are good tyres and I don't think I would be able to tell the difference on the road between any.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

which is the "new Pirelli" you are mentioning?  
(PZ4 cannot be considered "new" anymore, and don't know a new Pirelli UHP tire)


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Hope the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5 are good as I'm looking at these for mine lol.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Gnasher said:


> Hope the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5 are good as I'm looking at these for mine lol.


I've just ordered a set of those for my A5 (19 inch Rotor Wheels). I couldn't seem to find them for the RS 20 inch.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Barmybob said:


> I've just ordered a set of those for my A5 (19 inch Rotor Wheels). I couldn't seem to find them for the RS 20 inch.


255/30R20 92XL - apparently there's a shortage of them at the moment, although my tyre guy says he can get 4, so all sorted.


----------



## samx300 (11 mo ago)

I've ordered a set of Michelin Pilot Sport 5 in 19s - they're supposed to be better (statistically) than the PS4S. Hopefully they will release a PS5S version eventually. Will let you know how I get on in a few week's time. Currently running the shitty OEM P Zeros in 20.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Gnasher said:


> 255/30R20 92XL - apparently there's a shortage of them at the moment, although my tyre guy says he can get 4, so all sorted.


You might want to consider 255/35R20 as an option (and tend to be cheaper too).


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

aeroflott said:


> You might want to consider 255/35R20 as an option (and tend to be cheaper too).


That's an interesting shout. The 30's do tend to be a bit harsh on all but the best surface, even with the suspension set to comfort! I'm just a bit worried about running non recommended tyres, could the insurance not view that as a modification and invalidate my policy? With all things considered I think I will stay with standard size.

I've discovered some reviews that score the PS4S well for wear. On my wife's roadster we put on some Michelin PS4 (Not the S) and they have worn down rather too quickly, especially considering she runs winter tyres and the whole furlough thing had her at home for months!

The good deal I had on the PS4S has now expired, fortunately I'm not really in any rush. The car is still hibernating and the tyres are also not illegal, just somewhat more challenging and entertaining when the roads are damp.


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

Barmybob said:


> I do have four of these currently saved in a basket, with home fitting for under £1K but I'm not yet 100% sure, the continental Sport Contact 7 seems a very interesting choice.


I have Sport Contact 6 (R19 245/35) that are now some 6 years old. The grip level is insane even to this day and the mileage I did. I am usually very chicken when it comes to cornering. But I have upmost confidence in these tyres. I cannot imagine what the new SC7 are like. 
I will prob buy SC7 if that time ever comes at the rate I drive these days.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

aeroflott said:


> You might want to consider 255/35R20 as an option (and tend to be cheaper too).


I did have a look at them, however the guy I always get my tyres changed at (alloy wheel refurb place that does tyres too) has found 4 tyres for me.

I did spot some Goodyear Eagle F1 Supersports in 255/35R20 at about £40 a corner less than the Goodyear Eagle Asymmetric 6 in 255/30R20 but I'd heard the supersports can wear quite quickly in comparison, so stuck with the Asymmetric 6's.

We'll see how they go once fitted lol!


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Apologies, they're the asymmetric 5's, not 6's. However, had them fitted today and so far, very impressed with the compliancy of them. They are a lot more comfortable than the pirellis. Not too noisy and although I can't really comment on ultimate grip yet, they seem a very predictable tyre whereas my (admittedly worn) pirellis were a little bit wayward - this could be down to the different tread depths, but happy with the goodyears so far.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Bridgestone Potenza Sport.
Also used on the all new RS3.


----------

